# 887 visa query



## CADAU7777 (Dec 3, 2018)

Hi 
I am about to apply for 887 visa and I was sponsored by family see condition below. But why visa definition say 

*This visa is for people who have lived and worked in specified areas of regional Australia on a previous, eligible visa.*

*If sponsored by a family member you must:
*
be an eligible visa holder for at least 2 years and
have lived for at least 2 years in a designated area of Australia


https://immi.homeaffairs.gov.au/visas/getting-a-visa/visa-listing/skilled-regional-887#Overview
any advice


----------



## Victor123 (May 18, 2017)

CADAU7777 said:


> Hi
> I am about to apply for 887 visa and I was sponsored by family see condition below. But why visa definition say
> 
> *This visa is for people who have lived and worked in specified areas of regional Australia on a previous, eligible visa.*
> ...


What's your query? The definition of 887 is clear.


----------



## CADAU7777 (Dec 3, 2018)

Victor123 said:


> What's your query? The definition of 887 is clear.


My query is if I was sponsor by eligible relative (victoria) then do I need to live in regional area? or designated area.

https://immi.homeaffairs.gov.au/vis...provisional-489/designated-areas-of-australia


----------



## Victor123 (May 18, 2017)

CADAU7777 said:


> My query is if I was sponsor by eligible relative (victoria) then do I need to live in regional area? or designated area.
> 
> https://immi.homeaffairs.gov.au/vis...provisional-489/designated-areas-of-australia


Here is your answer: 

*Sponsored Applicants*

If a relative sponsors you, you will need to live, work and study only in a designated area of Australia.

https://immi.homeaffairs.gov.au/vis...egional-provisional-489/invited-pathway#About

Victoria : Everywhere in the state

https://immi.homeaffairs.gov.au/vis...provisional-489/designated-areas-of-australia


----------



## Preax (Feb 9, 2014)

CADAU7777 said:


> Hi
> I am about to apply for 887 visa and I was sponsored by family see condition below. But why visa definition say
> 
> *This visa is for people who have lived and worked in specified areas of regional Australia on a previous, eligible visa.*
> ...


In my 489 Skilled Migration Visa, designated area's have been identified as attached.
this is a screenshot from visa grant.


----------



## Preax (Feb 9, 2014)

Victoria - Everywhere except the Melbourne metropolitan area


----------



## laju1984 (May 21, 2015)

CADAU7777 said:


> My query is if I was sponsor by eligible relative (victoria) then do I need to live in regional area? or designated area.
> 
> https://immi.homeaffairs.gov.au/vis...provisional-489/designated-areas-of-australia[/QUOTE
> 
> ...


----------



## laju1984 (May 21, 2015)

Preax said:


> In my 489 Skilled Migration Visa, designated area's have been identified as attached.
> this is a screenshot from visa grant.


 You area a state sponsor not family sponsor.......For U regional area is applicable not designated.............


----------



## Alastor (Aug 18, 2015)

I hold 489 Visa Family sponsored. And have completed my stay in Melbourne for 2 years and worked for 1 year. 
What all Documents i would need to apply for Permanent Residency. 
Do i need to apply for 887 Visa or some other visa. 887 doesnt define any Designated areas. As regional areas does not include working in melbourne and Designated areas allow working in Melbourne.

Can i apply for 887 or am i missing something here.

As Per Immi website:

hold an eligible visa
have lived for at least 2 years and worked full time for at least 1 year in a specified regional area
have complied with the conditions of the eligible visa you hold or have held

What happens to condition 2nd. As it says Regional areas?


----------



## laju1984 (May 21, 2015)

Alastor said:


> I hold 489 Visa Family sponsored. And have completed my stay in Melbourne for 2 years and worked for 1 year.
> What all Documents i would need to apply for Permanent Residency.
> Do i need to apply for 887 Visa or some other visa. 887 doesnt define any Designated areas. As regional areas does not include working in melbourne and Designated areas allow working in Melbourne.
> 
> ...


 Have a look at yr Visa grant letter...It should have 8549 visa Condition saying living in Designated area of aus. Not Regional.......


----------



## Preax (Feb 9, 2014)

Suppose a situation where, I'm on a 489 Visa and I'm about to apply for my 887 in April 15, 2019. Suddenly the company I worked for is moving to Perth (Perth CBD) and they want me to move to Perth as well in mid February 2019. Since my visa is not allowed to work in Perth CBD will I have to resign from the company ? 

Any comments ?


----------



## Alastor (Aug 18, 2015)

laju1984 said:


> Have a look at yr Visa grant letter...It should have 8549 visa Condition saying living in Designated area of aus. Not Regional.......


Yes so i am applying for 887, And It has designated area condition, which allows me to work and Stay anywhere in victoria.

If you can help me with my documents list.
When i landed in australia i stayed with my relatives for almost one year before getting a house rented on my name.

I don't have any proof for my stay with my relative, I was thinking if i can get a declaration from my relative that i stayed with them. 
Can anyone has draft declaration which i can get it signed, and can you suggest anyother docs which i try to dig so that to prove i stayed with my relatives place.

All the Utilities and everything were on my relatives name.


----------



## laju1984 (May 21, 2015)

Preax said:


> Suppose a situation where, I'm on a 489 Visa and I'm about to apply for my 887 in April 15, 2019. Suddenly the company I worked for is moving to Perth (Perth CBD) and they want me to move to Perth as well in mid February 2019. Since my visa is not allowed to work in Perth CBD will I have to resign from the company ? ..
> 
> Any comments ?


Obviously U Can't work in Perth...U need to Talk with yr employer about yr residency restrictions and see what comes out..


----------



## laju1984 (May 21, 2015)

Alastor said:


> laju1984 said:
> 
> 
> > Have a look at yr Visa grant letter...It should have 8549 visa Condition saying living in Designated area of aus. Not Regional.......
> ...


 U could have opted for joint electricity and gas account to reflect yr name on bill.....but now u can put Bank Statement showing yr transactions in that area....U can go for declaration by your relative but make sure that is going to be work out as a proof of residency as I am not sure......


----------

